# 42 and off to spain for IVF with Donated Eggs - anyone else done the same?



## Lady Lily

Hi All

I have just started my mock cycle for my first trip to Spain in March for IVF with egg donation.

Excited, nervous and lots of things going around in my head.

First scan next Monday to check everything is going OK. Will have a hunt around this part of the forum as I have just found it.

Please reply if you have any experiences or advice.... good or bad

Thank you


----------



## Dawnie22

Hey lily 

I am in the process of debating de in Spain, where are you off to? As there are specific threads for a lot of the clinics over there


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi

We are going to INSTITUTO BERNABEU in Alicante. They have come highly recommended by a number of people I have met and are linked to my local fertility hospital (Wessex Fertility) who have been great helping get it set up (at a cost of course)

We did our initial consultation over skype after my UK consultant had sent all my details to them - they have been really friendly, helpful and responsive at every step. They also claim some very good results. So far its been very easy.... but we are paying them a lot of money so you would expect a tip top service.

So far so good and looking forward to a few days holiday when we go out for the treatment


----------



## Louisej29

Good luck! - have heard they are meant to be quite good.  How much are you paying for a de cycle all in If you don't mind me asking ??


----------



## Dawnie22

Ah Lily 

That is one of two I've looked at in Spain, the other one being Procratce in Madris. I also looked at reprofit in Czech and have had good replies from all three. 

I wish you all the luck in the world and please stay in touch and let me know hoe you got on .. 
Louise it is around 7000euros at IB Alicante ..

Where are you going Louise?


----------



## Dawnie22

excuse my typos! Very late in the day to still be at work


----------



## Dollyeden

Good evening Ladies I have just returned from my transfer at Irema Alicante, so now I am on my 2ww OTD 3rd February. Good experience for me and ever hopeful. 
Good luck to us all xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi all

bill for IB is 7500 euros for first cycle - then there is all the drugs and scans and stuff. Not cheap but hopefully worth it.

I am quite liking these HRT drugs - I feel so calm. My partner was expecting me to be all over the place and I am completely the opposite - funny really


----------



## Dawnie22

Patsy- congratulations that's amazing   how are you feeling?? 
Can I ask why you chose Spain? I am trying to narrow down.. I am leaning towards spain but Czech rep is cheaper and claims similar success rates. I just worry about the donors in Spain being very dark and small! Stereotyping I know! Mt DH is half Spainish and I am very English tall thin and pale! 

Dolly- All the best for your 2ww, its hellish isn't it? Please let us know what happens and try and relax (easier said..) 

Lady Lily - very nice to feel mellow  

There are so many clinics to chose from I am always amazed how anyone can decide !!

AFM- We are still debating it all, it was so painful to get that negative test after everything that my DH is not sure he wants us to go through it again. He is very happy with my 2 teens and a do that he said we need to take time to decide - also he is not keen on donor eggs but sadi he is open to it .. how to convince him .. or do I do another round with my own immature eggs.. 

Baby dust to all


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you so much for your reply. Procreatec was my other choice and the lady there is so nice and personal and it's in Madrid which would bode well with a more diverse donor group I guess! I have dark hair and dark eyes so I'd like that in the spainish gene it was more about my height and weight! 

We are planning a road trip to Spain this summer for 3 weeks so we could do it then and then relax on a beach where my dh family are (Malaga) but have to get him on board  

Have you got other children? Have you thought about whether you will tell everyone about donor eggs? Or have you done already? 

Love to everyone and sorry for taking up this space with my own questions !!!


----------



## Dawnie22

Oh also I can't go to Greece as my husband sperm is frozen here and they can't legally accept it via transport in Greece. 

Czech rep has no waiting lists either xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi All

Just back on after a few days offline. So great to hear everyones stories and know that there are lots of people out there who are going through the same as us and have already been through so much (much more than we have so far)

Egg Donation was the only logical option for us. Partner is luckily firing on all cylinders but I am knackered in the egg division. 5% chance of conceiving through IVF will my eggs (sorry I struggle with all the abreviations on these subjects). 60% chance with a donor egg with a 30% chance of twins. The choice was a no brainer, although I do have niggles and worries about how I will feel once the baby arrives

They have found a match for me, blood group and everything. I asked if they could find someone with long legs as I have really short fat legs - I am not sure what they thought of that. LOL.

We chose spain because it was quick, less expensive than we thought and its anonymous. Plus the IB Alicante is linked to my local private hospital where I was lucky to have all my investigations done under a policy I have from work, they have set everything up for us (at a charge of course) which we have found useful. We debated whether we told anyone, but we have not told close friends and family because quite frankly we need their support and I am a talker and I have to be able to talk to people about what is happening.

Wittering on now so I will close down and thank you for all replying - its really lifted my spirits reading today


----------



## Lady Lily

Patsy68

I meant to ask in my last reply about how you managed the logistics.

We are having such a debate over - do we make a holiday of it. Do we go out togehter, let him do his bit and I stay for 5 days till its all done. How soon after transfer will I feel like flying back. Worried about getting flights and hotels

Anyone got any advice. I want to book now (I am a control freak) but thats not going to work as we are not looking like we will be going until sometime w/c 10th march if all goes OK with the drugs. Apparently I am a bit moody the last few days but my bags dont look as big - thats romance for you. LOL

Might indulge in a couple of glasses of wine this weekend. I have been off it since new year preparing my temple (LOL) but think I need a little sustenance


----------



## Dawnie22

Ahh lily it sounds like you're getting a wee bit excited   I am for you !!
If it were me id make a holiday of it, what could be better for your relaxation! 

Sounds good that you have a lot of support around you  

What drugs are you on? 

Dawnie xxx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi Dawnie

I was excited at the time of writing post then I started reading something else about how you tell children and how some people are really struggling with anonymous egg donation and the guilt of telling their children - so I am pondering again now.

Ups and downs and ups and downs

On the whole still excited though....... I think


----------



## Dawnie22

Hey everyone 

How are you lily ? When will you be going to alicante ? 
Can I ask how long it was for them to find a donor? What did they tell you about your donor? 
Sorry for all the questions but I am leaning towards ib alicante too xx


----------



## Lady Lily

Hi Dawnie

Apparently there are thousands of donors in Spain and they find someone to fit with you. I said I wanted to go in March, I sent photos, they took bloods and in the background everything is just happening.

The reason there are (apparently) so many donors is that organ donation is opt out and donating is part of the everyday life in spain. apparently there is no donor list for anything. I guess the economy is also struggling so lots of people feel this is a good and natural thing to do and a good way to fund lifestyle choices

So far everythin is great and IB have been fantastic (Rebecca is my liason). 

I am however having a few issues with the mock cycle which has resulted in a larger dose of hormones to get em going. Apparently all normal and still all on track

I have paid £550 to a local clinic here in the UK to manage everything for me and have all the scans and organise drugs (additional cost). This has certainly helped with the pressure but if we do it again I will probably go direct now I know how it all works.

I am feeling rather emotional now - I guess its the hormones. I am normally an extremely controlled person so this is whole new territory for me. My partner is great as well so I am lucky and very blessed.

Trying not to get stressed and so far everything is OK - I like the IB and they seem very efficient
xxxxxxx


----------



## Dawnie22

Ah that all sounds very good   
I can't wait to hear all about it in march ! 

Can I ask which local clinic you used? I am based in North London 

I have heard the same about the donors in Spain and that is a nice thing to do and appreciated by everyone all over the world. 

Did they give you the height and weight I your donor? 

What I likes about ib is that they do psychological testing on the donors too  

Patsy hope you're well xx


Dawnie


----------



## Dawnie22

Sorry just read my bumpf from IB and they don't give you anything about the donor apart from blood group and age. So don't worry about answering that  

As for being emotional - hopefully you'll be emotional with all the hormones for about another year   it is very extreme this ivf business isn't it !! 

I don't know why but I thought it would be no drugs for me of I used a donor !!

D x


----------



## Dawnie22

Thank you patsy 
I see what you mean about the meds , I am a long way off at the moment so will look more into it! 
Still haven't convinced my dh and he said I am not allowed to even talk about it for a few months !!  so you ladies are my only outlet !


----------



## Dawnie22

Hello everyone 

How are you all? I am a bit perturbed .. Yesterday I had my cards read and I never do this as I don't really believe that a set of cards can map out your future. However I did it yesterday and asked if I would have another baby and the cards said no! This has really got to me and maybe they're right! 

Would you let this affect you?

Dawnie


----------



## petalblossom

Lady Lily. We are just starting out on our donor egg journey and are hoping to us that same clinic in Alicante. How much info do they give?


----------

